# Sebastian inlet Chaos part 2



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

saw a few snook come up and a few tarpon hooked. i was sharkin last night and only got one bull about 5'










same night a few reds were caught.










reds #2










here are some other catches from last week


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

this blacktip in the pic below was caught somewhere.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Man i have been hearing/seeing great things about Sebastian Inlet for years, I need to get down there! Great catches by the way!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Man i have been hearing/seeing great things about Sebastian Inlet for years, I need to get down there! Great catches by the way!


same to you too.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

thousands of small jacks on the south including the beach way down. saw a legal red caught as well as a good side runner. as for the north i didn't see anything cuz it was dark but i did had one shark run up there which spit the bait and then an Ahole bit#h came through with his commercial boat and ran me and another dudes line down. but anyway i caught a shark still when i switched sides.


----------



## bgcmk5noc (Dec 11, 2013)

We too here in Italy we fish the sharks ... :whistling: :no::wallbash:

maybe!!!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

hooked three and only caught 1.

oh yeah nice jack who ever you are!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

You ever use those tarpon for bait? I know the new tarpon ban put a hurt on some of the guys down there.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

what the hell …tarpon for bait????
right lets kill a Tapon just to release a shark…or even to kill the shark is a illegal waste……duh

What new tarpon ban?….ya mean people were paying $50 for a tag for 1 bait?

Douche!


----------

